# snow-cab for blower



## tater_51 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi, I just recently purchased an Ariens 28" SHO. I haven't taken delivery yet but I'm looking at a cab for the machine. As it is designed does the Ariens snow cab have a provision for being able to rotate the chute? Appears the handle is in front of the panel to control direction. Will I have to move outside the cab to control the chute? Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We've been down this road before - - > http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/69274-ariens-cab-no-fit.html

This guy video taped his whole hour install: 




.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

It has a zipper that the rod slips thru so everything works when it's assembled. A few pointers on the Ariens cab however. The light will shine against the plastic and reflect back at you. The brackets may need to be reinforced so the top of the cab won't fall on your head. Where is slips, you simply drill a 1/4 drill thru the knuckle and place a 1/4 screw. This fixes it up easily. I got pictures on my machine I done it too.

Overall the cab is ok, not perfect but it does keep the worst of the rain and wind out of your face,


----------



## tater_51 (Jan 7, 2017)

Got the snowblower today. Went together pretty easy. A little hard starting but I probably over primed the motor. Overall, I'm very pleased with the construction of the unit. Only thing that bothered me was that Ariens does not have a provision already on the panel for the heated grip kit. I just hate drilling holes into a new piece of equipment, otherwise an A+ all the way.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

There are 6 in extensions that come with the Ariens cab, I had then shortened to 3 inches and are perfect. I could send you pics if you wish.


----------

